# Vista - RC 1 ist da (CD-Keys werden wieder verteilt)



## Nali_WarCow (6. September 2006)

Nun ist RC 1 da. Deutsch in der 32 und 64Bit Version.

Größe etwa 3,7 GB

*Mirror*:
http://download.windowsvista.com/preview/rc1/de/download.htm

Info: Es können die Keys der Beta 2 verwendet werden.

Update: Es gibt wieder neue CD-Keys.
Wer keinen Key hat, hier kann man einen bekommen.


----------



## LordMephisto (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Kann ich dann meinen Beta2 Key weiterverwenden, oder wie läuft das? Und wie lange läuft die eigentlich?


----------



## onliner (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				LordMephisto am 06.09.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich dann meinen Beta2 Key weiterverwenden, oder wie läuft das? Und wie lange läuft die eigentlich?


Hier die Antwort


> Zeitlich begrenzte Software
> Windows Vista RC1 ist eine zeitlich begrenzte Vorabversion der Software, die am 1. Juni 2007 abläuft.



Dein Ke wirst neu machen müssen 

2.46GB -.- auf der 2Mbit leitung


----------



## ripitall (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.09.2006 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist RC 1 da. Deutsch in der 32 und 64Bit Version.
> 
> Größe etwa 3,7 GB
> 
> ...



Zum Glück ist es genauso langsam wie damals zur open Beta... na ich ziehs dann mal in 2-3 Tagen ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				ripitall am 06.09.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück ist es genauso langsam wie damals zur open Beta... na ich ziehs dann mal in 2-3 Tagen ^^


Nimm einen Downloadmanager. Ich habe mit Flashget und 8 Verbindungen volle 6MBit.


----------



## INU-ID (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Wo genau bekomme ich einen neuen Key her?

btw: ich bekomme mit diesem Akamai Download-Manager auch volle 6MBit...


@Nali: Also kann man seinen Beta2 Key wieder benutzen?  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				LordMephisto am 06.09.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich dann meinen Beta2 Key weiterverwenden, oder wie läuft das?


Du kannst sogar von Beta 2 auf den RC 1 aktualisieren. (Siehe verlinkte Seite).
On es geht und wie gut es geht, kann ich allerdings noch nicht berichten. Dauert noch etwas bei mir.


----------



## molar (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				INU-ID am 06.09.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau bekomme ich einen neuen Key her?
> 
> btw: ich bekomme mit diesem Akamai Download-Manager auch volle 6MBit...
> 
> ...



also bei der pre-rc1 version konnte ich mein beta 2 key verwenden...


----------



## Astenia (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Schade, jetzt bricht mir meine Speed ein ^^ HABT IHR ALLE GLEICHZEITIG AUFN DOWNLOAD LINK GECLICKIT? ^^

ey wer was findet wegen key, hier poooosten!


----------



## molar (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Astenia am 06.09.2006 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, jetzt bricht mir meine Speed ein ^^ HABT IHR ALLE GLEICHZEITIG AUFN DOWNLOAD LINK GECLICKIT? ^^
> 
> ey wer was findet wegen key, hier poooosten!



nö also bei mir wird immer noch meine 6000er leitung ausgelastet


----------



## alexya (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Astenia am 06.09.2006 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ey wer was findet wegen key, hier poooosten!


Lesen ist nicht jedermanns stärke, ich weiß:


> Auf der Website Customer Preview Program haben Sie die Möglichkeit, sich zu registrieren. *Hier erhalten Sie außerdem einen Product Key*, der für die Installation und Aktivierung der Software erforderlich ist.


----------



## Astenia (6. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				alexya am 06.09.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Astenia am 06.09.2006 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das die leute einem immer so blöd kommen müssen.
ich habs mir halt nicht durchgelesen -_-
trozdem vielen dank


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

So, nun einige Erfahrungen von mir dem RC 1.

Vorweg: Wer einen Key für WinVista Beta 2 hat, der kann den RC 1 nutzen. Da braucht man keinen neuen Key.

Installation: Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten. Zum einen kann man von Beta 2 auf RC 1 updaten. Allerdings braucht man dazu etwa 14GB freien Speicherplatz auf der Vista Partition(!). Zum andern kann man über die Disk auch direkt eine Neuinstallation machen. Diese zieht sich IMO ein wenig länger hin als Beta 2.

Ist Vista RC 1 dann schließlich installiert, dann fällt einem sehr schnell die Optimierungen auf. Im Vergleich zur Beta 2 "rennt" der RC förmlich. Die Performance wurde wirklich merklich verbessert!
Geändert wurden viele Details an allen möglichen Punkten. So merkt sich der Explorer nun endlich, wo breit man die Laufwerksspalte gezogen hat und wie groß das Fenster war. Auch Spiele liefen wunderbar, wenn gleich ich außer UT und FarCry noch nichts weiter ausprobiert habe. Leider ist im RC 1 (Vista Ultimate) nicht der virtuelle PC enthalten und auch das Media Center ist noch nicht für PAL-Systeme ausgelegt (XBox 360).

Das größte Problem bleben weiterhin die Treiber. Noch immer gibt es nicht einmla von MS Treibern zu den eigenen Hardwareprodukten und Creative möchte ich lieber nicht nennen. Deren Beta-Treiber für Beta 2 funktionieren nicht unter Vista und es kommen lauter Meldungen, dass die Treiber eine Zertifikat brauchen, um installiert zu werden. Sehr unschön waren auch die Erfahrungen mit den aktuellsten nVidia Treibern für Vista. Da hat sich das System bei aufgehängt. (Auch diese Treiber haben kein MS Zertifikat gehabt.) 
Hoffentlich passiert in diesem Bereich bald was. Ansonsten wird es Vista sehr schwer haben. Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass es Treiber für 08/15 Soundkarten auf den Mobos gibt und Creative und CO bekommen da nix auf die Reihe.


----------



## molar (7. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Astenia am 06.09.2006 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> alexya am 06.09.2006 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so hab die 64bit version von rc1 installiert... läuft alles rund... und mein beta 2 key hat auch wie erwartet fkt


----------



## INU-ID (7. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				alexya am 06.09.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Astenia am 06.09.2006 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn lesen deine Stärke ist, dann kannst du "uns" sicher auch mitteilen wo man, auf der genannten Seite, einen Key bekommt - bzw. sich registrieren kann.

(ja, ich weiß das der Beta2 Key funzt - ich hab auch noch 2 Stück (legal) - aber es wird sicher noch Menschen geben die keine Beta2 hatten - und zumindest ich hab nix zum registrieren gefunden)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				INU-ID am 07.09.2006 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> alexya am 06.09.2006 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht doch unter dem Link zur "Customer Preview Seite".


> Wenn Sie noch nicht registriert sind, sich aber für Windows Vista RC1 interessieren, erhalten Sie in den kommenden Wochen die Möglichkeit, sich für das CPP anzumelden. Entsprechende Informationen werden rechtzeitig an dieser Stelle veröffentlicht.


----------



## MaxFragg (7. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

man kann immernoch die beta keys verwenden


----------



## alexya (7. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Bei mir klappt alles mit den Treibern wieder einmal. Weder der Forceware 96.33 x86 noch das Audigy Treiberpacket machen Probleme, obgleich die Creative Treiber nicht für die Build 5600 gemacht sind. Die Warnungen bei der Treiberinstallation nerven zwar, aber sie lassen sich Installieren.
Wobei ich denke das ein Grafikkarten Treiber unnötig ist, zumindest nVidia Karten (bis 6X00 Serie?) erkennt Vista problemlos.

Was nicht Funktioniert ist Winamp (5.24) und die Einwahlsoftware meines ISP, andere Software wie Firefox (1.5 und 2.0) oder Adobe Photoshop laufen einwandfrei.


----------



## invincible-OeLi (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Also ich hab keinen Beta-Key oder so... kann ich mich da trotzdem anmelden (wo?) und RC-1 downloaden/benutzen???


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				invincible-OeLi am 08.09.2006 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab keinen Beta-Key oder so... kann ich mich da trotzdem anmelden (wo?) und RC-1 downloaden/benutzen???


Wie weiter oben schon von der MS Seite gequotet. Im Moment können nur Leute mit Key den RC 1 testen. Laut MS sollen jeden in den nächsten Wochen auch neue Tester die Möglichkeit bekommen sich zu registrieren.


----------



## Tubejuggler (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Ich überlege ob ichs mir auch mal installiere allerdings neben xp auf einer anderen partition. Kenn ihr eine gute freeware mit der ich mir so 10 bis 15 GB von  meiner großen abzwacken kann?
Und wenn ich vista dann installiert habe wie kriege ich das dann wieder gelöscht, vor allem auch das auswahlmenü ob xp oder vista?


----------



## LordMephisto (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Ich hätte mal gern noch zwei Fragen:

1. Ich hab jetzt Avast Antivir installiert, ist das eigentlich gut? Gibt es bessere 64bit alternativen?

2. Gibt es ne möglichkeit meine WinXP Firefox Einstellungen/Bookmarks etc. auf die Vista installation zu übertragen? Ich hab schon den Mozilla Ordner rüberkopiert, FF startet aber trotzdem im original Zustand.

Danke


----------



## dab2212 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				LordMephisto am 08.09.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte mal gern noch zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ich hab jetzt Avast Antivir installiert, ist das eigentlich gut? Gibt es bessere 64bit alternativen?
> 
> ...



Die Bookmarks kannst Du einfach exportieren und dann die entsprechende Datei unter Vista wieder importieren. Ob das mit den Einstellungen auch geht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				LordMephisto am 08.09.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Gibt es ne möglichkeit meine WinXP Firefox Einstellungen/Bookmarks etc. auf die Vista installation zu übertragen? Ich hab schon den Mozilla Ordner rüberkopiert, FF startet aber trotzdem im original Zustand.


Dafür gibt es ein kleines Tool namens Mozbackup. Einfach unter WInXP sichern und dann unter Vista das Backup wieder einspielen. Dann hast du alle Einstellungen, Cookies, Lesezeichen und AddOns übertragen.
Feine Sache, nicht nur für Vista.


----------



## LordMephisto (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.09.2006 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibt es ein kleines Tool namens Mozbackup. Einfach unter WInXP sichern und dann unter Vista das Backup wieder einspielen. Dann hast du alle Einstellungen, Cookies, Lesezeichen und AddOns übertragen.
> Feine Sache, nicht nur für Vista.


Hmpf, hab das Prog total vergessen. Merci.


----------



## onliner (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Tubejuggler am 08.09.2006 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege ob ichs mir auch mal installiere allerdings neben xp auf einer anderen partition. Kenn ihr eine gute freeware mit der ich mir so 10 bis 15 GB von  meiner großen abzwacken kann?
> Und wenn ich vista dann installiert habe wie kriege ich das dann wieder gelöscht, vor allem auch das auswahlmenü ob xp oder vista?


Du hast zwei möglichkeiten:

a. du kaufst dir das aktuelle PCGH-Heft wo VM-Ware Anleitung drin ist.
(sichere alternative)
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0402&show=cover 

b. du ziehst die freeware von MS
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=de&FamilyID=6D58729D-DFA8-40BF-AFAF-20BCB7F01CD1


----------



## olstyle (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				alexya am 07.09.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir klappt alles mit den Treibern wieder einmal. Weder der Forceware 96.33 x86 noch das Audigy Treiberpacket machen Probleme, obgleich die Creative Treiber nicht für die Build 5600 gemacht sind. Die Warnungen bei der Treiberinstallation nerven zwar, aber sie lassen sich Installieren.
> .


Dazu auch folgendes:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Creative Sound Blaster Audigy series Vista Beta Readme File
> July 2006
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Zumindest ich habe diese Readme beim ersten Versuch mit den Betatreibern nicht gefunden. Wenn der RC1 download fertig ist werde ich Vista nochmal eine Changse geben.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Tubejuggler (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

habe jetzt versucht das setup von der gebrannten dvd zu starten da steht aber immer wenn ich die dvd starten will setup kann auf dieser betriebssystemversion nicht ausgeführt werden. Versuchen sie von einem Installationsdatenträger zu starten um WIndows zu installieren.
Was heißt das?


----------



## struy (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Tubejuggler am 08.09.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> habe jetzt versucht das setup von der gebrannten dvd zu starten da steht aber immer wenn ich die dvd starten will setup kann auf dieser betriebssystemversion nicht ausgeführt werden. Versuchen sie von einem Installationsdatenträger zu starten um WIndows zu installieren.
> Was heißt das?


Du musst den Computer neu starten, und anstatt dass er dir Windows XP lädt, musst du vom DVD-Laufwerk aus booten. Dann kommt da das Installationsmenu für Vista.


----------



## Tubejuggler (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				struy am 08.09.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Tubejuggler am 08.09.2006 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok also ganz normal wie xp auch, aber wenn ich jetzt ne partition gemacht habe und dann nach ner weile keinen bock mehr auf vista habe, wie kriege ich das dann wieder komplett von der partition gelöscht und wie krieg ich dann das bootmenü weg?


----------



## ananas45 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.09.2006 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Installation: Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten. Zum einen kann man von Beta 2 auf RC 1 updaten. Allerdings braucht man dazu etwa 14GB freien Speicherplatz auf der Vista Partition(!).



omg... 14Gig für n update?!    Die Beta brauchte zum installieren aber nur 7Gig? Aber ich muss so oder so was machen denn ich hab mal Windows XP von der CD aktualisiert (XP hatte leichte Macke im Systemordner) und der Booteintrag von Vista ist jetzt weg (?)  ich dachte ich update dann gleich mal zu RC1 aber wenn man 14 Gig braucht kann ichs ja vergessen   (die ganze partition hat grad ma...17Gig)


----------



## struy (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Tubejuggler am 08.09.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ok also ganz normal wie xp auch, aber wenn ich jetzt ne partition gemacht habe und dann nach ner weile keinen bock mehr auf vista habe, wie kriege ich das dann wieder komplett von der partition gelöscht und wie krieg ich dann das bootmenü weg?


Wie du das Bootmenu weg kriegst, weiss ich nicht, aber das Vista kriegst du ganz einfach weg, indem du in XP die Vista Partition formatierst.


----------



## onliner (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Tubejuggler am 08.09.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ok also ganz normal wie xp auch, aber wenn ich jetzt ne partition gemacht habe und dann nach ner weile keinen bock mehr auf vista habe, wie kriege ich das dann wieder komplett von der partition gelöscht und wie krieg ich dann das bootmenü weg?


Start - Ausführen - => eintippen *c:\boot.ini %notepad%* 

da müsste dann eine Zeile drin stehen wie 
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

Also anstatt XP die Zeile Vista , die musst du dann löschen!
Edit: das ist nur für den Bootloader, die Partition wie vorredner muss auch weg


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Tubejuggler am 08.09.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich jetzt ne partition gemacht habe und dann nach ner weile keinen bock mehr auf vista habe, wie kriege ich das dann wieder komplett von der partition gelöscht und wie krieg ich dann das bootmenü weg?


http://www.netzwerktotal.de/cgi-bin/forum/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1149953054/12
http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=48379&hl=bootmanager


----------



## pirx (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				olstyle am 08.09.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu auch folgendes:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Creative Sound Blaster Audigy series Vista Beta Readme File
> July 2006
> ...


Hm... irgendwelche News dazu? Erfolge vielleicht? 
Beim letzten Release war soweit ich weiss auch nur die 64Bit Version betroffen. Jedenfalls brachte ich dann schlussendlich nicht mal den On-Board Chip zum laufen... ganz hässlich. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Linux Versuche


----------



## firewalker2k (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Na toll. Extra PC über Nacht angelassen.. Ab ca. 23:50 war ich weg, gegen kurz vor 4 wurde die Datei fertiggestellt - da sie mal wieder nen Defekt hatte, hab ich sie schon gelöscht. Ich meine, sie war auch nur rund 2,xx GB groß, obwohl ich die 64bit-Variante gezogen hab (hat doch 3,5 GB).

Hatte es mim Firefox gezogen. Der Akamai-DL-Manager funzt irgendwie gar net "Schwerwiegender Fehler", egal wo ich die Datei speichern will. Er saugt kurz, dann kommt dieser Fehler -.-

Hatte so Probleme auch mit der Beta 2... Naja, sauge gerade nochmal neu mim IE.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				firewalker2k am 08.09.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte so Probleme auch mit der Beta 2... Naja, sauge gerade nochmal neu mim IE.


Wie wäre es mit einem Downloadmanager?


----------



## firewalker2k (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Son Ressourcen-fressenden Kack? 

Mhh, aber ja gute Idee xD

Alte Frage: Welcher ist denn anständig? xD Hatte früher mal den DAP, aber naja ^^ Gibts einen, der auch mim Firefox kompatibel ist?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				firewalker2k am 08.09.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Son Ressourcen-fressenden Kack?


So, wie die ganzen andern Tools, welche man auf dem Rechner hat. ICQ, Winamp, etc. (Je nach Nutzer).



> Alte Frage: Welcher ist denn anständig? xD Hatte früher mal den DAP, aber naja ^^ Gibts einen, der auch mim Firefox kompatibel ist?


Ich nutze FlashGet zusammen mit dem Firefox Plugin "Flashgot". Da kommt jeweils ein Fenster beim Download, wo man angeben kann, womit der Download gemacht werden soll.


----------



## ananas45 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				firewalker2k am 08.09.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Son Ressourcen-fressenden Kack?
> 
> Mhh, aber ja gute Idee xD
> 
> Alte Frage: Welcher ist denn anständig? xD Hatte früher mal den DAP, aber naja ^^ Gibts einen, der auch mim Firefox kompatibel ist?



flashget, mehr als anständig


----------



## Decke (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Moin,
nun endlich möchte ich nun auch mal Vista so ein bisschen antesten.
Ich bin mir da nur über ein paar Sachen nicht ganz sicher....

1. Wenn ich mir Vista RC1 nun runtergeladen hab ,mit welchen Programm brenne ich die .iso Datei dann auf eine DVD. Wenn ich die Datei einfach mit dem DeepBurner auf eine DVD haue dann bootet mein PC von der DVD nicht (Bootreinfolge, Laufwerk usw. ist alles richtig eingestellt).

2. Wenn ich nun eine 20 GB Partition auf meiner HDD erstellt habe, Vista drauf instaliert habe, später aber keine Lust mehr auf Vista habe,  kann ich die Partiton dann einfach löschen und von Vista vleibt nichts mehr übrig und meine anderen Daten auf der HDD sind dann immernoch da?

Danke für eure Hilfe

MFG
Decke


----------



## pirx (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Decke am 08.09.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> nun endlich möchte ich nun auch mal Vista so ein bisschen antesten.
> Ich bin mir da nur über ein paar Sachen nicht ganz sicher....


zu 1. Du musst die Datei als Image auf die DVD brennen, nicht einfach kopieren.

zu 2. siehe Post von Onliner etwas weiter oben.


----------



## Svenniboi (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				pirx am 08.09.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1. Du musst die Datei als Image auf die DVD brennen, nicht einfach kopieren.



so habe ich das eigentlich gemacht
mit nero das image auf die dvd gebrannt

aber booten tut er trotzdem nicht, die reihenfolge ist richtig eingestellt

er startet das xp trotzdem von der festplatte

tipps?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Svenniboi am 08.09.2006 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> aber booten tut er trotzdem nicht, die reihenfolge ist richtig eingestellt
> 
> er startet das xp trotzdem von der festplatte


Also ich muß bei mir eine Taste drücken, damit er von CD bootet. Da sollte beim Bootvorgang kurz das DVD LW überprüft werden und eine entsprechende Meldung kommen, dass man eine Taste drücken soll, damit das Setup gestartet wird.
Kann das LW die Disk ansonsten fehlerfrei lesen? Also werden die Daten alle im Explorer angezeigt?


----------



## Svenniboi (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.09.2006 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Svenniboi am 08.09.2006 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vielen dank
das wars, so ist das wenn man nur cd reinlegt und dann nicht mehr aufpasst


----------



## olstyle (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				pirx am 08.09.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 08.09.2006 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funzt!
Genauer:
Habe mein Windows Vista x64 unter erweiterten Bootoptionen mit abgeschalteter WHQL abfrage gestartet und dann einfach die exe von Creative gestartet. Ein paar Fehlermeldungen und Abfragunge ob ich denn wirklich einen nicht zertifierten Treiber installieren möchte hatte ich Ton of den Boxen und konnte mit der Creative Audioconsole auch alle 6 Boxen ansprechen.
Zur Kompatiblität:
Firefox und Foobar laufen schon mal ohne neue Installation und legen aber für Vista eigene Profile an.
Es geht auf jeden Fall alles schneller als in Beta 2.
Ein erster Benchmarktest wird jetzt gestartet.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## LordMephisto (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				olstyle am 08.09.2006 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Funzt!
> Genauer:
> Habe mein Windows Vista x64 unter erweiterten Bootoptionen mit abgeschalteter WHQL abfrage gestartet und dann einfach die exe von Creative gestartet.


Danke für den Tip


----------



## MoeD (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.09.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 06.09.2006 20:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wie sieht es mit einer aktualisation von win xp aus?


----------



## olstyle (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				LordMephisto am 08.09.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 08.09.2006 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man hilft doch gerne  .
Habe jetzt mal eine Runde 3D Mark 03 laufen lassen und immerhin 10438 Punkte erhalten. Wie man seine Graka unter Vista übertakten kann habe ich noch nicht herrausgefunden, daher sind die Vergleichswerte in meinem Gamerprofil nicht viel wert.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## pirx (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				olstyle am 08.09.2006 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 08.09.2006 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm... bei meinem Soundblast Xfi funktioniert das nicht. Da kommt eine Meldung von wegen Betriebssystem updaten ^^

Welche Treiber habt ihr da genau genommen?


----------



## alexya (8. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				pirx am 08.09.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... bei meinem Soundblast Xfi funktioniert das nicht. Da kommt eine Meldung von wegen Betriebssystem updaten ^^
> 
> Welche Treiber habt ihr da genau genommen?


Den Audigy Treiber, weil es bei uns offensichtlich um die SB Audigy 1-4 geht  Wobei ich mal anmerken muss, das ich ausversehen den XP Treiber und nicht den für Vista Installiert habe. Warum das geklappt hat, ka, aber darüber hinaus lassen sich auch die Logitech XP Treiber für Maus (MW 9. und Tastatur (iTouch 2.22) Installieren. Das hatte Vista Beta 2 bei mir zumindest Unterbunden.


----------



## UrmelMT (10. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Einlogen mit Firefox ins Forum klappt problemlos RC1 fragt aber nach ob Zugangsdaten gespeichert werden sollen. Hab Oblivion unter Vista RC1 zu laufen gebracht, läuft aber wesentlich langsamer als unter XP. Wird mit den
XP Einstellungen teilweise zur DIA-Show unter RC1. Auserdem braucht man ca.
5 Minuten Geduld bis es das Spiel geladen hat. CoD2 läuft einigermaßen.
Die Treiber für meine TV-Karte hat Vista automatisch aus dem Internet installiert
ohne das ich was mitbekommen hab. Mußte nur noch die Software installieren
seit dem funktionert meine TV-Karte. Druckertreiber zu bekommen ist eine Katastrophe. Fazit es ist noch viel arbeit an den Treibern Notwendig. Spiele laufen wenn sie laufen sowas wie mit angezogener Handbremmse.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Wer noch einen CD-Key braucht, man kann wieder welche von MS bekommen:
https://login.live.com/ppsecure/secure.srf?lc=1031&id=42814&ru=https%3a%2f%2fprofile.microsoft.com%3a443%2fRegSysProfileCenter%2fwizard.aspx%3fwizid%3d1bfbc555-c472-428b-b028-4a9efc43a315%26lcid%3d1031%26FU%3dhttps%253a%252f%252fwww.microsoft.com%252fbetaexperience%252fscripts%252fvista.aspx%253flcid%253d1031%2526Action%253ddownload%2526Region%253dEMEA%2526CountryCode%253dDEU&tw=1800&fs=1&kv=4&ct=1158056580&cb=LCID%3d1031%26WizID%3d1bfbc555-c472-428b-b028-4a9efc43a315%26


----------



## onliner (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.09.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer noch einen CD-Key braucht, man kann wieder welche von MS bekommen:
> https://login.live.com/ppsecure/secure.srf?lc=1031&id=42814&ru=https%3a%2f%2fprofile.microsoft.com%3a443%2fRegSysProfileCenter%2fwizard.aspx%3fwizid%3d1bfbc555-c472-428b-b028-4a9efc43a315%26lcid%3d1031%26FU%3dhttps%253a%252f%252fwww.microsoft.com%252fbetaexperience%252fscripts%252fvista.aspx%253flcid%253d1031%2526Action%253ddownload%2526Region%253dEMEA%2526CountryCode%253dDEU&tw=1800&fs=1&kv=4&ct=1158056580&cb=LCID%3d1031%26WizID%3d1bfbc555-c472-428b-b028-4a9efc43a315%26


schon geschehen ^_^

Und dazu auch wie bei Nali schreibt gibts auch den Key wieder zu ergattern, bei Heise.de ist auch netter Artikel erschienen. 
Microsoft verteilt neue CD-Keys für Windows Vista RC1
(Auszug)


> Der RC1 lässt sich auch ohne Schlüssel installieren und erlaubt dann sogar die Auswahl, welche Version von Vista man installieren möchte. Zur Wahl stehen die echte Vollversion "Vista Ultimate" oder eine der abgespeckten Varianten "Home Basic", "Home Premium" und "Business".



O_@ ööhmm Vollversion


----------



## HanFred (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				onliner am 13.09.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> O_@ ööhmm Vollversion


die RC1 läuft im Juni (oder war's Juli) nächsten jahres ab.  
bis dahin ist es aber eine vollversion. ABER immer noch keine finale version, nur fast. oder so.


----------



## onliner (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				HanFred am 13.09.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> onliner am 13.09.2006 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es war scho Juli...


----------



## HanFred (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				onliner am 13.09.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> es war scho Juli...


nein, am 1. Juni wird sie ablaufen. habe nochmal nachgesehen.


----------



## Joe_2000 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

Hey, danke für den Hinweis! Wollte mir grad die RC1 besorgen, war aber nicht in der Beta!   Der Link klappt prima, nun saug ich mal die 2.5GB (32bit)...    
Der IE7 gefällt mir jedenfalls schon hervorragen...vorallem dieses geile....AntiAliasing? .. sieht richtig gut aus!   

Joe


----------



## unterseebotski (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Joe_2000 am 13.09.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, danke für den Hinweis! Wollte mir grad die RC1 besorgen, war aber nicht in der Beta!   Der Link klappt prima, nun saug ich mal die 2.5GB (32bit)...
> Der IE7 gefällt mir jedenfalls schon hervorragen...vorallem dieses geile....AntiAliasing? .. sieht richtig gut aus!
> 
> Joe


32bit...? Wozu? Warum nicht gleich 64bit? Oder ist man dann wieder im Nachteil, so wie bei XP 64bit?
Ich saug mir jedenfalls gerade die 64bit-Version.
Ich habe sogar 2 Emails also 2 Product-Keys von M$ bekommen, oder braucht man beide? Na egal, werde ich ja sehen...
Bin mal gespannt, ob der Download heute noch fertig wird...


----------



## struy (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				unterseebotski am 13.09.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 32bit...? Wozu? Warum nicht gleich 64bit? Oder ist man dann wieder im Nachteil, so wie bei XP 64bit?


Weil vielleicht nicht jeder eine 64bit CPU hat?


----------



## Joe_2000 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				struy am 13.09.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 13.09.2006 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre in der Tat eine Möglichkeit, ja.    Meinem 32bit AMD Athlon XP 3200+ würde die 64bit Variante womöglich nicht so gut schmecken.   

5 1/2 Stunden noch! *wart* *ungeduldig* *HDD frei mach*   

Joe


----------



## unterseebotski (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Joe_2000 am 13.09.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> struy am 13.09.2006 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ah so! *gegendiestirnklatsch*

Naja, nach 44% hat dieser schwachsinnige M$-Downloadmanager einen schwerwiegenden Fehler gemeldet und konnte nicht mal die Dateien sichern - ich muss also von vorne anfangen. *grml.*
Jetzt mach ichs mit flashget - wurde ja hier mehrfach empfohlen. Aber noch 13:34:10 übrig... *seufz*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				unterseebotski am 13.09.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mach ichs mit flashget - wurde ja hier mehrfach empfohlen. Aber noch 13:34:10 übrig... *seufz*


Wenn der Download läuft, dann kannst du noch weitere "Jets" hinzufügen. Bis zu acht Verbindungen kann man da gleichzeitig aufbauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unterseebotski (14. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.09.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 13.09.2006 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, der sucht sich die Jets aber automatisch...? Jedenfalls klappts damit ganz gut. Vielleicht werde ich heute oder morgen fertig. 33% hab ich schon. Immerhin lastet flashget die Bandbreite meiner Internetanbindung schon mit 5 Jets aus, ist also ganz ordentlich, das Tool.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				unterseebotski am 14.09.2006 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, der sucht sich die Jets aber automatisch...? Jedenfalls klappts damit ganz gut. Vielleicht werde ich heute oder morgen fertig. 33% hab ich schon. Immerhin lastet flashget die Bandbreite meiner Internetanbindung schon mit 5 Jets aus, ist also ganz ordentlich, das Tool.


Was meinst du mit automatisch? Die Anzahl der Jets richtet sich danach, wie viele du beim Downloadstart für die jeweilige Datei angegeben hast. Wenn du beim Start drei Verbindungen angibst, dann fängt er am Anfang der Datei, nach 1/3 und nach 2/3 an.
Du kannst über "Werkzeuge" die Standard Download-Eigenschaften ändern und bestimmen, dass immer nur eine Verbindung pro Download aufgebaut wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Läuft dort unter dem Punkt "maximale parallele Teildownloads".
Hinzufügen / Entfernen kann man jederzeit weitere Jets.
Allerdings geht es mit mehreren Jets nicht auf allen Servern. Insbesondere Server, auf denen man sich anmelden muss, lassen meist nicht mehr als eine Verbindung zu und bei andern dürfen nur X Verbindungen von einer IP kommen.


----------



## Joe_2000 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*

So, hab seit gestern Nacht die WinVista RC1 drauf. Die Installation war kein Problem und ging (für WinXP/Win98 Verhältnisse) doch recht flott, nach ca. 30 Minuten war ich zum ersten Mal aufm Desktop angelangt.   Insgesamt habe ich nen guten Ersteindruck. Als WinXP-Hase findet man sich ziemlich leicht zurecht, was auch zeigt, dass extreme Veränderungen (leider? zum Glück?) ausgeblieben sind. Das Design gefällt mir jedenfalls besser als das WinXP Design (benutze sowieso "Klassisches" Win98 Design, was auch in Vista aktivierbar ist!), ist aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu dunkel, da die Task- und Explorerleiste nun anstatt grau schwarz ist. Kann man aber sicherlich irgendwo ändern.   Was mir zuerst auffiel war das "Side-Window", so nen Teil recht, wo Mini-Anwendungen (Uhr, Kalender, Notizblock, Bildergalerie, Wetter etc.) angezeigt werden können...finde ich eigentlich ganz praktisch.   Wobei abzuwarten ist, ob sich das im täglichen Gebrauch durchsetzt oder dann doch nur mehr stört als hilft.   Nächste Neuerung die mir auffiel: Endlich kann man ruckzuck den Ordner, in dem man sich befindet, durchsuchen (Leiste im Explorer), find ich praktisch.   
ICQ5 und gIRC konnte ich erfolgreich installieren. Probleme hab ich jedoch bei meiner Hauppauge NOVA (PCI) TV-Karte, die nicht richtig läuft, da der Treiber nur defekt und mit nem Bluescreen-Absturz installiert wird.   Ebenso hab ichs bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft, das ATI Catalyst Control Center zu installieren, da selbiges meine Grafikkarte nicht findet.   Da muss man wohl auf nen neuen RC1 Treiber warten ...   
Die Performance allgemein ist ziemlich bescheiden. Schaut wohl so aus, dass man nen neuen PC für nen einwandfreien Betrieb braucht. So dauert alles ziemlich lang.   (AMD XP3200+, 1024MB Ram, Ati 9800XT) 

Fazit: Läuft von Anfang an recht problemlos, keine Verschlimmbesserungen aber auch nicht DAS neue supertolle Feature schlechthin vorhanden. Bin dann mal nun weitertesten.    

€: Achja: Dieses geile AntiAliasing ausm IE7 ist in ganz WinVista aktiv. Yeah, imho das beste Feature!    

Joe


----------



## unterseebotski (14. September 2006)

*AW: Vista - RC 1 ist da*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.09.2006 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings geht es mit mehreren Jets nicht auf allen Servern. Insbesondere Server, auf denen man sich anmelden muss, lassen meist nicht mehr als eine Verbindung zu und bei andern dürfen nur X Verbindungen von einer IP kommen.


Diese Einstellungen habe ich einfach ncht geändert, sprich es werden 5 Jets pro Downloadauftrag erlaubt. Mehr macht keinen Sinn, da eh nicht mehr als 103k durch mein Rohr gehen.
Es klappt ja auch prima mit dem Tool...!?!


----------



## Iceman (14. September 2006)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass das Teil auf der Festplatte rumrödelt wie blöde? Habs heute mal installiert und das geht mir irgendwie auf die Nerven 

Indiziert er da die Festplatte für die Suche oder was soll das?


----------



## onliner (14. September 2006)

Iceman am 14.09.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass das Teil auf der Festplatte rumrödelt wie blöde? Habs heute mal installiert und das geht mir irgendwie auf die Nerven
> 
> Indiziert er da die Festplatte für die Suche oder was soll das?


Das wird der Indexdienst sein der bekanntermasen ein blöder Dienst ist um Dateien schneller zu finden !

Hab auch ne frage: welchen Antvirus läft den gscheit auf Vista, also welche Free Version? UNd reicht ne 10Gig platte?

Bereite mein zweit Pc , der gerademal die Mindestnorm erfüllt  , darauf vor zu installieren. 
Nicht der in meiner Sig!
Edit mich: los antwort ..kusch kusch möcht loslegen


----------



## Iceman (14. September 2006)

Mittlerweile hat läuft die Festplatte nicht mehr dauernd, scheint also fertig mit dem Index zu sein.

Mal noch ne Frage: Ich find ja die Möglichkeit zum Wechseln zwischen den Fenstern sehr nett (wo die offenen Fenster so "zurückfahren"), aber gibts dafür ne schnelle Tastenkombi? Oder gibts überhaupt irgendwo ne Möglichkeit Tastatur Shortcuts einzustellen? Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd das zu finden und die tolle Suche  findet auch nix.


----------



## firewalker2k (14. September 2006)

10 GB Platte könnte reichen, aber keine Garantie^^

Ich hab in meinem 2. PC momentan noch ne Geforce 2 Pro, also keine DX9-Karte. Bei mir restartet leider die Installation immer *g* Wird wohl an der Graka hängen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2006)

onliner am 14.09.2006 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ne frage: welchen Antvirus läft den gscheit auf Vista, also welche Free Version? UNd reicht ne 10Gig platte?
> 
> Bereite mein zweit Pc , der gerademal die Mindestnorm erfüllt  , darauf vor zu installieren.
> Nicht der in meiner Sig!
> Edit mich: los antwort ..kusch kusch möcht loslegen


Virenprog habe ich noch keins ausprobiert. Aber 10 GB reichen nicht. Es müssen etwa 14GB auf der Installationspartition vorhanden sein. Ansonsten geht das Setup nicht weiter.


----------



## onliner (14. September 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 14.09.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Virenprog habe ich noch keins ausprobiert. Aber 10 GB reichen nicht. Es müssen etwa 14GB auf der Installationspartition vorhanden sein. Ansonsten geht das Setup nicht weiter.


Also von wegen es reichen keine 10Gig, ich beweisen das es geklappt hat ! *hüstel* allerdings sind nur noch 1.27Gig frei *waaaahh* wahnsinn was Vista an Plattenplatz braucht -.-



			
				firewalker2k am 14.09.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab in meinem 2. PC momentan noch ne Geforce 2 Pro, also keine DX9-Karte. Bei mir restartet leider die Installation immer *g* Wird wohl an der Graka hängen.



Ich hab ne 9600ATI-XT drin und läuft astrein 

Ähm Nali!
Ich werd dich mal demnächst oder sogar morgen brauchen, dazu aber ne O-Mail.

Woher weiß Vista eigentlich meine DSL-Daten obwohl ich keine eingegeben hab  ? Naja, alles Neuland


----------



## Joe_2000 (14. September 2006)

Für alle, die noch nen Virenscanner suchen:  eTrust EZ AntiVirus  .   Für WinVista ist nen kostenloses 1-Jahresabo dabei. In nem Jahr ist ja auch die RC1 wieder gesperrt, geschickt!   Der Virenscanner wurde übrigens auf der microsoft-Seite für Vista empfohlen, mir gefällt er ebenso!  :-o 

Mein Vista hat meine Netzwerksettings übrigens auch automatisch erkannt.    Naja aber bei nem Router muss man ja auch nicht unbedingt ne IP zuweisen (was ich jetzt trotzdem manuell gemacht hab   )... *vermut*

Joe

Edit: @Onliner, hast dus geschaft, dass ATI Catalyst Control Center zu installieren? Bei mir erkennt das die GraKa nicht, wie wohl bei vielen anderen auch (google).


----------



## Iceman (14. September 2006)

Joe_2000 am 14.09.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: @Onliner, hast dus geschaft, dass ATI Catalyst Control Center zu installieren? Bei mir erkennt das die GraKa nicht, wie wohl bei vielen anderen auch (google).



Ich hab gelesen, dass die Installation nur mit der englischen Version von Vista funktioniert. Ich hab die englische installiert und da konnt ich den Treiber samt CCC problemlos installieren.

Leider läuft aber das ATi Tray Tool nicht unter Vista


----------



## firewalker2k (14. September 2006)

onliner am 14.09.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> firewalker2k am 14.09.2006 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... Er lädt die Installations-Daten und dann startet der PC einfach neu... Jemand ne Idee, an was das liegen könnte?


----------



## Kaeksch (15. September 2006)

Moin
Hab mir nu auch mal Vista raufgezogen (64bit Version) und zwar auf die dritte Partition meiner Hauptplatte. Auf der 1. is XP. 
Komischerweise startet aber immer nur XP, es sei denn ich hab die Vista DVD im Laufwerk , dann geht nur Vista.    Hat einer nen Plan was das is? So ein Bootmenü wär schon nich schlecht.
Dann wollt ich den Forceware 96.33 (64bit Version) draufziehn und mein Rechner hat irgendwie abgekackt, jedenfalls hat ich nen schwarzen Schirm und nichts tat sich. Konnte abermit den Affengriff dieses Auswahlfenster öffnen. Der Taskmanager ließ sich trotzdem nich starten. Muss ich manchmal vorher den neusten Nforce raufziehn?
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## pirx (15. September 2006)

Kaeksch am 15.09.2006 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke im vorraus.


Hm.. vielleicht ist dein "Master Boot Record" oder einfach "MBR" schreibgeschützt? Dort kommt der Bootmanager drauf. Bei manchen BIOS lässt sich der MBR schützen, damit sich keine Viren einnisten. Allerdings kenn ich das nur bei älteren BIOS.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Tipp zu meinem Soundblaster XFi Problem? Zertifizierung abschalten klappt nicht... (64-Bit Version).


----------



## onliner (15. September 2006)

Joe_2000 am 14.09.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: @Onliner, hast dus geschaft, dass ATI Catalyst Control Center zu installieren? Bei mir erkennt das die GraKa nicht, wie wohl bei vielen anderen auch (google).


Hi Joe,

ne das hab ich nocht gescheckt und haberstmal nur die Grundinstallation gemacht. Bei mir ging alles ohne irgendwelche anstalten. Bin ja froh das es überhaupt ging auf ne 10Gig platte zu installieren.

Ich werd nächste Woche eh auf Bugjagt gehen um zu sehen was Vista sol alles an Bord hat. Leider habe ich keine Aero-Oberfläche wegen der 9600Xt ATI *schnüf* , was solls. 

Antivir-free läuft schon mal gar net und werd mal ein anderen draufknallen. Trotz aller bedenken bin ich jedoch Positiv überrascht wie Vista so ist


----------



## olstyle (15. September 2006)

pirx am 15.09.2006 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Tipp zu meinem Soundblaster XFi Problem? Zertifizierung abschalten klappt nicht... (64-Bit Version).


Bei allen Creative Karten hilft wohl nur bei jedem start F8 zu drücken und ohne die Treibersperre zu starten. Der Weg über die Registry wurde beim RC1 entfernt.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## pirx (15. September 2006)

olstyle am 15.09.2006 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 15.09.2006 08:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso... das muss man bei jedem Start dann so machen und nicht nur wenn man den Treiber installiert?   

Bzw. kann ich ihn ja schon gar nicht richtig installieren, Treibersperre hin oder her. Wenn ich via Treiber.exe gehe kommt die Fehlermeldung "System passt nicht zum Treiber" und wenn ich manuell via HW-Manager eigentlich schlussendlich auch. Irgndwie habe ich das Gefühl die Treibersperre sei trotz F8 und abschalten immer noch aktiv


----------



## olstyle (15. September 2006)

pirx am 15.09.2006 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 15.09.2006 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir war es so dass nach dem Start über F8 zwar die Warnungen kamen aber der Treiber schlussendlich doch lief(Audigy 2 zs)


----------



## pirx (15. September 2006)

olstyle am 15.09.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war es so dass nach dem Start über F8 zwar die Warnungen kamen aber der Treiber schlussendlich doch lief(Audigy 2 zs)


YES  ... STRIKE! *g*
Habe jetzt mal den XP-64 Bit Treiber genommen, unzählige Fehlermeldungen weggeklickt *und es wurde Ton!*

Jetzt muss nur noch dieser dämlich verwaschener Font weg


----------



## Joe_2000 (15. September 2006)

pirx am 15.09.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 15.09.2006 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dämlich? Das ist imho das beste Feature !!!      Zum Glück hat das der neue IE7 auch, d.h. ich hab nun auch mit WinXP nettes AA beim Surfen.   

Joe


----------



## onliner (15. September 2006)

Na wer sagts den , es gibt bereits erste Tuningangebote zu Vista. Bekannte TweakUI das allerdings nur ab der Versin 32Bit/64Bit läuft und somit auf den Vorgängern nicht!

Wer es natürlich wieder einsätzt muss halt bedenken das man auf eigene Gefahr das tut.
Tuning-Tool für Windows Vista veröffentlicht

Gruß


----------



## pirx (15. September 2006)

Joe_2000 am 15.09.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Dämlich? Das ist imho das beste Feature !!!      Zum Glück hat das der neue IE7 auch, d.h. ich hab nun auch mit WinXP nettes AA beim Surfen.
> 
> Joe


Ansichtssache sozusagen   

Weiss zufälligerweise jemand grad noch wie der allseits bekannten und beliebten "StarForce Protection" beibringe, dass ich als Admin eingeloggt bin und in dem Sinn nichts im Wege steht seine Treiber zu installieren?


----------



## Kaeksch (15. September 2006)

Woran erkennt man denn die Aero Oberfläche? Hab ne 7800GT, müßte doch damit funktionieren oder nich? Das einzige was ich sehe is der leichte Transparenteffekt bei den Fenstern.
Hab mir auch noch die Nforce Treiber x64 runtergeladen. Nur kein Plan wie ich die installier. Den Sound kann ich ja durch Treiber aktualisieren raufziehn, aber kein Plan wie man den Rest installiert.
Weiß da wer Rat?


----------



## Iceman (15. September 2006)

Kaeksch am 15.09.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Woran erkennt man denn die Aero Oberfläche? Hab ne 7800GT, müßte doch damit funktionieren oder nich? Das einzige was ich sehe is der leichte Transparenteffekt bei den Fenstern.



Ist das nicht quasi alles?  Also die durchscheinenden Fenster, die netten Animationen und das "Switch between Windows" Feature?

Hatte eigentlich sonst noch wer das Problem, dass Dateien kopieren/verschieben unter Vista nicht ordentlich geht? Ich wollte heut den neusten Bloodlines Fanpatch draufhauen, aber wenn ich das Verzeichnis kopiert hat hat er erst nachgefragt ob ich wirklich mergen will, dann kam ne Nachfrage nach der Erlaubnis einen der Ordner zu kopieren und dann stand der Kopierfortschritt. 
Habs auch einige Minuten laufen lassen und einfach gewartet, aber ist nichts mehr passiert.


----------



## onliner (15. September 2006)

Kaeksch am 15.09.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Woran erkennt man denn die Aero Oberfläche? Hab ne 7800GT, müßte doch damit funktionieren oder nich? Das einzige was ich sehe is der leichte Transparenteffekt bei den Fenstern.
> Hab mir auch noch die Nforce Treiber x64 runtergeladen. Nur kein Plan wie ich die installier. Den Sound kann ich ja durch Treiber aktualisieren raufziehn, aber kein Plan wie man den Rest installiert.
> Weiß da wer Rat?


Hier ein alter bericht bei Golem.de zu Aero ...hmmm.. laut dem Bericht müssts bei mir gehen ...
http://www.golem.de/0607/46390.html


> Hab mir auch noch die Nforce Treiber x64 runtergeladen. Nur kein Plan wie ich die installier. Den Sound kann ich ja durch Treiber aktualisieren raufziehn, aber kein Plan wie man den Rest installiert.
> Weiß da wer Rat?


Lade dir doch diese aber weiß net obs mit denen auch geht ?!
http://de.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_nforce_vista_x64_beta2_de.html


----------



## Kaeksch (15. September 2006)

onliner am 15.09.2006 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 15.09.2006 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die muß man auch  manuell draufziehn. Hab aber da grad noch ne pdf gefunden, da steht man muß das Gerät SMBus  und noch so ein Ding suchen und dann auf Treiber aktualisieren gehen. Werds nachm feierabend mal probieren.
Scheint ja bei mir dann doch die Aero Oberfläche zu sein. War nich mal die Rede das die übelst Hardwarefressend sein soll. Und war nich irgendwie geplant die Fenster schräg zu machen, so leicht 3D mäßig?
Hat mir unter Aero nen büschen was Zukunft  mäßigeres vorgestellt.


----------



## unterseebotski (16. September 2006)

Kaeksch am 15.09.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und war nich irgendwie geplant die Fenster schräg zu machen, so leicht 3D mäßig?
> Hat mir unter Aero nen büschen was Zukunft  mäßigeres vorgestellt.


Tastenkombination: Windows-Taste + TAB

1. Bei mir hat die Installation nicht auf Anhieb geklappt, da der JMicron Sata2-Controller nicht so ohne weiteres erkannt wird. Mit ein bisschen Experimentieren und WinXP 64-Treibern hat's dann nochmal geklappt. Ich werde allerdings nicht in die Reparatur-Konsole kommen, da die Treiber nicht automatisch anerkannt werden. Hoffentlich brauche ich die nie, bzw. hoffentlich gibts da bald Vista-Treiber (ASrock DualSATA 2).

2. Warum werden Sata-Platten immernoch als SCSI in der Sys-Steuerung angezeigt?   

3. Wo sind die revolutionären Neuerungen? Außer Aero-Oberfl. habe ich noch nix bemerkt...


----------



## Iceman (16. September 2006)

unterseebotski am 16.09.2006 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Wo sind die revolutionären Neuerungen? Außer Aero-Oberfl. habe ich noch nix bemerkt...



Viel ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Die Suche die jetzt überall integriert ist ist umfangreicher bzw. nützlicher als die XP Suche, es sieht alles bunter und hübscher aus, aber ansonsten wirkts wie XP mit neuer Oberfläche.

Das muss nix schlimmes sein, immerhin ist XP imo das bisher beste Windows  Aber Vista werd ich dann wohl erst auf den PC tun wenns nicht mehr anders geht (oder falls ichs über die Uni kostenlos kriege )


----------



## Tubejuggler (16. September 2006)

vielleicht weiß hier jemand weiter, im moment bin ich über lan kabel im inet weil windows einfach nicht den treiber von meinem gigaset usb stick 108 akzeptieren will. Der zieht die installation manchmal sogar durch aber dann kommt immer dass es für eine andere hardware plattform gemacht is. Ich habe vista 64bit installiert.


----------



## Iceman (16. September 2006)

Tubejuggler am 16.09.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht weiß hier jemand weiter, im moment bin ich über lan kabel im inet weil windows einfach nicht den treiber von meinem gigaset usb stick 108 akzeptieren will. Der zieht die installation manchmal sogar durch aber dann kommt immer dass es für eine andere hardware plattform gemacht is. Ich habe vista 64bit installiert.



Am 64bit Betriebsystem wirds liegen. Treiber die für ein 32bit System gemacht sind machen dann normalerweise Probleme oder funktionieren nicht ordentlich.


----------



## Tubejuggler (16. September 2006)

Iceman am 16.09.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Tubejuggler am 16.09.2006 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und was kann ich da jetzt dran machen außer vista 32 bit zu installieren?
und wenns die einzige möglichkeit is wie kann man 32er version installieren, als downgrade auf 64er?


----------



## Iceman (16. September 2006)

Tubejuggler am 16.09.2006 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> und was kann ich da jetzt dran machen außer vista 32 bit zu installieren?
> und wenns die einzige möglichkeit is wie kann man 32er version installieren, als downgrade auf 64er?



Du könntest warten bis es nen 64bit Treiber für das Teil gibt 

Ich glaub nicht, dass Downgraden möglich ist. Wirst wohl Vista komplett platt machen müssen und neu installieren müssen.


----------



## Tubejuggler (16. September 2006)

Iceman am 16.09.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Tubejuggler am 16.09.2006 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja das dauert sicher eine ziemliche weile. zeit die ich aufgrund des kabels mitten auf der treppe nicht habe.


----------



## unterseebotski (17. September 2006)

Tubejuggler am 16.09.2006 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> naja das dauert sicher eine ziemliche weile. zeit die ich aufgrund des kabels mitten auf der treppe nicht habe.


Oder nen Fritz! USB-Wlan-Stick kaufen, denn der geht mit den XP64-Treibern.


----------



## Tubejuggler (17. September 2006)

unterseebotski am 17.09.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Tubejuggler am 16.09.2006 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wäre meiner meinung nach sogar eine möglichkeit wenn man den von siemens verkauft kriegt is ja eigentlich ein sehr guter stick. wenn das sicher ist mit dem fritz stick dann wird der sicher auch in der vollversion laufen. Wie genau heißt denn der den du hast? 
oder ist es vielleicht der: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a147838.html

und falls hier jemand direkt interesse bekommen sollte, der stick ist erst vor 06.06.06 bei saturn gekauft und ovp und rechnung habe ich alles da

^^ich setz den einfach mal ins kleinanzeigenforum

---------------------------------------------

was mir etwas negativ aufgefallen s ist dass immer ein dialog kommt wo man fortsetzen klicken muss damit man aktionen ausführen kann die administrative rechte erfordern. kann man dasirgendwei abschalten?


----------



## onliner (18. September 2006)

*hochächz_mein armes Kreuz*

Wie macht des eigentlich wenn man kein Bock mehr auf Vista hat und es wieder loswerden will? Sprich format und Bootloader u.s.w. !

Hat wer eine kurze Anleitung?

Gruß
onliner


----------



## HanFred (18. September 2006)

onliner am 18.09.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *hochächz_mein armes Kreuz*
> 
> Wie macht des eigentlich wenn man kein Bock mehr auf Vista hat und es wieder loswerden will? Sprich format und Bootloader u.s.w. !
> 
> ...


elektromagnet?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2006)

onliner am 18.09.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *hochächz_mein armes Kreuz*
> 
> Wie macht des eigentlich wenn man kein Bock mehr auf Vista hat und es wieder loswerden will? Sprich format und Bootloader u.s.w. !
> 
> Hat wer eine kurze Anleitung?


Wie wäre es, wenn man sich einfach diesen Thread ein wenig genauer anschaut. 
Die Frage wurde schon beantwortet. *g*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.09.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Tubejuggler am 08.09.2006 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onliner (18. September 2006)

erschlagt mich halt gleich , nur weil faul war den Thread zu lesen 

Und für weitere Faule leser ! 


> Um das ganze loszuwerden:
> 
> In der Windows XP CD Reparaturkonsole folgendes Eingeben, nach dem man sich angemeldet hat:
> 
> ...



Gruß
onliner


----------



## unterseebotski (18. September 2006)

Tubejuggler am 17.09.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> oder ist es vielleicht der: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a147838.html
> 
> und falls hier jemand direkt interesse bekommen sollte, der stick ist erst vor 06.06.06 bei saturn gekauft und ovp und rechnung habe ich alles da
> 
> ^^ich setz den einfach mal ins kleinanzeigenforum


...hmmm. Meiner is schwarz. Werde zu Hause mal schauen, was es für einer ist. War bei 1und1 mit im Set von der Fritz-Box. Erst letzten Monat gekauft.

€: eigentlich gibts ja nur den hier


----------



## onliner (18. September 2006)

Für alle die einen Vista-Treiber brauchen!
(Quelle)
Treiber-Übersicht für Windows Vista



> Hinweis:
> Anwendung dieses Tipps erfolgt auf eigenen Gefahr und Risiko - der Autor oder der Betreiber des Boards übernehmen keinerlei Garantie für die Richtigkeit und somit auch keine Haftung für eventuell entstehende Schäden durch die Anwendung dieses Tipps!!!


----------



## Kaeksch (19. September 2006)

irgendwie mag ich Vista noch nich so ganz. Hab die 64bit Version drauf und mir die 64bit nforce und forceware treiber gezogen. 
Meine 7800gt erkennt und installiert vista ja automatisch, aber warum kann ich nich mit der rechten Maustaste vom Desktop aus aufs Nvidia Kontrollmenü zugreifen? Dafür muß ich immer in die Systemsteuerung. Nervig. Er findet bei der automatischen Treibersuche auch nur ältere. 95.xx    Gibt doch aber schon 96.33
Der Nforce is noch beschissener. Den muss man ja manuell installieren. In der Installationsanleitung steht man muß im Gerätemanager ein SMUBus und nen Coprozessor (oder irgendwie so ähnlich) auswählen und die Treiber aktualisieren. Is natürlich nichts zu finden. Absturz.
Bleibt noch der Nforce Audiotreiber. Der geht bei mir nur wenn ich die 64bit Treiber der Beta 2 Version nehme.    Und dann funzt nur Stereo. Wo bitte schön ist mein 5.1 Sound abgeblieben?
Hab dann auch mal FEAR probiert. Der Leistungstest in den Optionen. 
Läuft um einiges langsamer als unter XP. Sollte das nich schneller gehn?

Also irgendwie scheint Vista noch nich wirklich ne Alternative zu nen funktionierendem XP System zu sein.
Oder mach ich irgendwas falsch?


----------



## flight231 (19. September 2006)

Kaeksch am 19.09.2006 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie mag ich Vista noch nich so ganz. Hab die 64bit Version drauf und mir die 64bit nforce und forceware treiber gezogen.
> Meine 7800gt erkennt und installiert vista ja automatisch, aber warum kann ich nich mit der rechten Maustaste vom Desktop aus aufs Nvidia Kontrollmenü zugreifen? Dafür muß ich immer in die Systemsteuerung. Nervig. Er findet bei der automatischen Treibersuche auch nur ältere. 95.xx    Gibt doch aber schon 96.33
> Der Nforce is noch beschissener. Den muss man ja manuell installieren. In der Installationsanleitung steht man muß im Gerätemanager ein SMUBus und nen Coprozessor (oder irgendwie so ähnlich) auswählen und die Treiber aktualisieren. Is natürlich nichts zu finden. Absturz.
> Bleibt noch der Nforce Audiotreiber. Der geht bei mir nur wenn ich die 64bit Treiber der Beta 2 Version nehme.    Und dann funzt nur Stereo. Wo bitte schön ist mein 5.1 Sound abgeblieben?
> ...



Falsch machst Du wohl nichts, aber an Vista liegt es auch nur begrenzt.
Die Treiber der Hersteller sind noch nicht so weit und das liegt am Hersteller. Hatte mit den ATI Treibern auch Probleme.
Bei mir z.B. läuft Tomb Raider: Legend (subjektiv) schneller als unter meinem XP. Ob das wirklich so ist und evtl. nur an einem "volleren" XP bei mir liegt, weiss ich nicht.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Speed von Vista ganz zufrieden, wenn auch noch brauchbare Treiber fehlen...


----------



## Kaeksch (20. September 2006)

Hab mal den 3DMark 05 laufen lassen und ich bin doch schwer enttäuscht. 
Es ist langsamer. Der FEAR Test hatte bei mir das selbe gezeigt.
Und nu? Liegts an den mehr als schlechten Treibern die zur Zeit zur Verfügung stehen?


----------



## dab2212 (20. September 2006)

Kaeksch am 20.09.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal den 3DMark 05 laufen lassen und ich bin doch schwer enttäuscht.
> Es ist langsamer. Der FEAR Test hatte bei mir das selbe gezeigt.
> Und nu? Liegts an den mehr als schlechten Treibern die zur Zeit zur Verfügung stehen?




Könnte auch an den eingestellten Energiesparoptionen liegen. Ich meine, ich hätte da mal was hier im Forum gelesen...


----------



## Kaeksch (20. September 2006)

dab2212 am 20.09.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 20.09.2006 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, werds zumindest mal versuchen.


----------



## Tubejuggler (20. September 2006)

immer wenn ich meine stromberg dvd mit media player oder media player classic wiedergebe kommt eine fehlermeldung wegen kopierschutz oder sowas in der art. bei vlc spielt der das einfach ab da kommt nichts. Ich habe mal einen screenshot von dem fehler gemacht. bei jeder anderen dvd passiert dasselbe und es handelt sich hier um original dvds


http://www.directupload.net/show/d/826/zHEuQOVX.jpg


----------



## Kaeksch (21. September 2006)

Kaeksch am 20.09.2006 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> dab2212 am 20.09.2006 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab die enrgieoption nu mal auf Leistung gestellt (also wenig einsparung, viel Leistung). FEAR hat sich gar nich verbessert und 3DMark nur minimal.
Is doch alles scheiße.
Bisher is Vista zum spielen nich geeignet.


----------



## SanchoPansa (25. September 2006)

Hab jetzt seit ein paar Tagen ne Testinstallation von Vista auf der Platte und kann nicht ganz verstehen, warum häufig so positiv darüber berichtet wird, obwohl es einiges zu bemängeln gibt. Sicher ist es noch nicht fertig aber es ist schließlich ein RC und keine Beta mehr. Ausserdem soll es im Januar schon im Laden stehen. Zieht man die Zeit für die Produktion der DVDs etc. ab, bleibt da nicht mehr viel Zeit.

Von Anfang an fiel eine eher mäßige Performance (ohne Aero!) und häufige Festplattenzugriffe auf. Ein kurzer Blick in den Taskmanager zeigt: im Leerlauf 46 Prozesse und über 300 MB belegter Speicher. Ausserdem zeitweise bis zu 80% Prozessorlast. Nun ist der Rechner nicht gerade ein Gamerbolide, aber ein Sempron 2600+ und 512 MB Speicher sollten für ein Betriebssystem und ein paar Büroanwendungen ausreichen. Das OS soll die Ressourcen verwalten und sie nicht meinen Anwendungen wegnehmen. Schnell ist die Ursache für die hohe Prozessorlast und die Plattenzugriffe gefunden: die Windows-Suche. Nach Beenden des Prozesses pendelt sich die CPU-Last bei 1-3% ein und auch der Speicherverbrauch sinkt um ca. 40 !! MB. Die Plattenzugriffe sind weg.

Das eingebaute Zip-Programm ist nicht zu gebrauchen. 7-Zip entpackt das Eclipse-SDK (ca. 130 MB) in etwa einer halben Minute. Das eingebaute Programm braucht dafür 20 Minuten !

Der Explorer hat ein paar gute Features spendiert bekommen insgesamt hat die Übersicht aber eher gelitten. Die Linkfavouriten nehmen nur unnötig Platz weg, genauso, wie die fette Leiste am unteren Rand zur Anzeige von Dateiattributen etc. Und wo finde ich bitte Einstellungen, wie die Anzeige von versteckten Dateien und bekannten Dateiendungen?

Auch die Administration gestaltet sich zum Teil schwierig. Zum Beispiel bei der Einrichtung meines WLANs. Ins Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter durchgeklickt und den entsprechenden Assistenten ausgeführt. Schön und gut. Leider teilte der mir nur mit, das er kein Netzwerk finden konnte (wahrscheinlich weil ich kein DHCP laufen habe und der Router die SSID versteckt) und dann ist Schluß. Keine Möglichkeit von Hand eine IP und SSID zu vergeben. Auch die anderen Assistenten helfen hier nicht weiter. Nachdem ich mich durch viele Fenster geklickt habe fand ich endlich den aus XP bekannten Dialog zum Einrichten der Netzwerkkarte. Auf anhieb würde ich ihn vermutlich nicht wiederfinden.

Der DVD-Maker verweigert den Start, weil keine DX9 Karte vorhanden ist. Warum brauche ich ne DX9 Graka um eine DVD zu erstellen? Da die DVD Wiedergabe mit PowerDVD nicht reibungslos funktioniert, wird der Media Player ausprobiert. Läuft soweit alles flüssig, aber leider komplett ohne Ton, obwohl der, z.B. bei CDs, funktioniert.

Die neuen Sicherheitsmechanismen sind lächerlich. Auch bei Vista ist man standardmäßig mit Adminrechten angemeldet. Dafür wird man allerdings bei administrativen Tätigkeiten ständig mit Fragen nach dem Motto "Wollen Sie das wirklich tun?" konfrontiert.  Die meisten werden das irgenwann genervt einfach wegklicken und ein Angreifer, der direkt am Rechner sitzt wird sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen. Ein entfernter Angreifer hat da schon mehr Schwierigkeiten, aber es dürfte vermutlich trotzdem einfacher sein diese UAC zu umgehen, als sich von einem beschränkten Konto aus Adminrechte zu verschaffen.

Es ist mir ein Rätsel warum Aero nur mit schnellen Grakas funktioniert. Auf der gleichen Maschine (mit GF4-Ti4200) läuft Ubuntu mit XGL/Compiz. Das bietet einige hübsche 3D- und Transparenzeffekte und läuft absolut flüssig. Trotzdem verbraucht es weniger Ressourcen als Vista ohne Aero. Warum also Vista so einen Hardwarehunger entwickelt ist mir schleierhaft. Ganz zu schweigen, dass ich mich frage, wofür die 7 GB auf der Platte benötigt werden.

Das sind nur einige der negativen Punkte, die mir aufgefallen sind. Sicher hat gibt es auch Positives aber ich finde es gibt einfach zu viele Probleme.


----------



## shirib (25. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich suche für Vista Soundtreiber für Realtek AC97 (  Ich weiß  ), leider sind anscheinend die Server down, da eine Fehlermeldung auftaucht, egal wie ich es versuche.

Welche Soundtreiber brauche ich dafür, gibt es evtl. Alternativen?

Wenn jemand diesen Soundtreiber hat, kann man ihn vllt. zur Verfügung stellen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## SanchoPansa (25. September 2006)

shirib am 25.09.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche für Vista Soundtreiber für Realtek AC97 (  Ich weiß  ), leider sind anscheinend die Server down, da eine Fehlermeldung auftaucht, egal wie ich es versuche.



Falls dein Vista die 32Bit Version ist, kannst du mal versuchen den XP treiber zu installieren. das hat bei mir einwandfrei gefunzt. War allerdings ne andere Karte.


----------



## butt3rkeks (25. September 2006)

Tubejuggler am 20.09.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> immer wenn ich meine stromberg dvd mit media player oder media player classic wiedergebe kommt eine fehlermeldung wegen kopierschutz oder sowas in der art. bei vlc spielt der das einfach ab da kommt nichts. Ich habe mal einen screenshot von dem fehler gemacht. bei jeder anderen dvd passiert dasselbe und es handelt sich hier um original dvds
> 
> 
> http://www.directupload.net/show/d/826/zHEuQOVX.jpg


Benutzt doch das Windows Media Center  :-o Nie Probleme damit.


----------



## Tubejuggler (25. September 2006)

butt3rkeks am 25.09.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Tubejuggler am 20.09.2006 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dadrin kommt auch nur schwarzer bildschirm und wenn ich glück habe mal ton


----------



## shirib (25. September 2006)

SanchoPansa am 25.09.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> shirib am 25.09.2006 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke schön, ich versuch es mal...


----------



## onliner (26. September 2006)

*Impressionen von Windows Vista (PCGH)*
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=508482

Bringt ruhig mehr davon 


Gruß
ans PCGH-VISTA-Test-Team


----------



## winhistory (26. September 2006)

SanchoPansa am 25.09.2006 05:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Von Anfang an fiel eine eher mäßige Performance (ohne Aero!) und häufige Festplattenzugriffe auf. Ein kurzer Blick in den Taskmanager zeigt: im Leerlauf 46 Prozesse und über 300 MB belegter Speicher. Ausserdem zeitweise bis zu 80% Prozessorlast. Nun ist der Rechner nicht gerade ein Gamerbolide, aber ein Sempron 2600+ und 512 MB Speicher sollten für ein Betriebssystem und ein paar Büroanwendungen ausreichen. Das OS soll die Ressourcen verwalten und sie nicht meinen Anwendungen wegnehmen. Schnell ist die Ursache für die hohe Prozessorlast und die Plattenzugriffe gefunden: die Windows-Suche. Nach Beenden des Prozesses pendelt sich die CPU-Last bei 1-3% ein und auch der Speicherverbrauch sinkt um ca. 40 !! MB. Die Plattenzugriffe sind weg....
> 
> Es ist mir ein Rätsel warum Aero nur mit schnellen Grakas funktioniert. Auf der gleichen Maschine (mit GF4-Ti4200) läuft Ubuntu mit XGL/Compiz. Das bietet einige hübsche 3D- und Transparenzeffekte und läuft absolut flüssig. Trotzdem verbraucht es weniger Ressourcen als Vista ohne Aero. Warum also Vista so einen Hardwarehunger entwickelt ist mir schleierhaft. Ganz zu schweigen, dass ich mich frage, wofür die 7 GB auf der Platte benötigt werden.



Dein PC ist zum Teil wirklich zu alt. 512 MB ist die Minimale Speichergrenze, die Vista beim Setup zulässt. tatsächlich läuft Vista mit 224 MB RAM noch. Unter 220 MB stürzt es immer ab. Zum Vergleich brauchte XP beim Setup 64 MB und stürtze unter 20 MB ab. Das ist Faktor 10 beim speicher!

Vista ist eigentlich auch eher das Betriebssystem der Zukunft, und da kommt man mit nen Rechner von gestern nicht aus. 512 MB sind nen witz, wenn man überlegt das Vista theoretisch 128 GB und mehr unterstützt.

Das ganze wäre nicht so das Problem, wenn Vista nicht extrem viel mitstartet. Mit kleinen Rechnern, gerade mit 512 MB, sollte man sich bei den Diensten umschauen und einiges deaktivieren. Die Sidebar ist auch ein Extremer Killer, genauso wie Aero. Damit meine ich Aero Basic und nicht Glass. Letztere wird von der Graka berechnet, Basic dagegen von der CPU. 

Hab mein Vista recht weit abgespeckt und es läuft auf nen P3 450 mit 256 MB noch ganz OK. Nur wunder darf man dann nicht erwarten.

Sicher hätte man auch ältere Grafikkarten unterstützen können, nur hat man halt die Grenze bei DX9.0 gesetzt. Vista wird DX10 mitbringen. Also ist es die Vorgängerversion. Bei älteren Sachen würde man sicher zuviel an den Treibern basteln müssen und kompatibilität mitschleppen. Geschweige denn das die alten Karten auch relativ wenig RAM haben.

Wozu das DVD Programm die Karte braucht, ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar. Vielleicht hat das auch was mit dem Rendering zu tun.

Ich finde vista echt nicht schlecht, es wird aber wohl auf meinem aktuellen Rechner nicht mehr auftauchen. Einfach weils nen gutes XP System ist. Aber für den nächsten Rechner im nächsten Jahr mit 64 bit unterstützung passt da schon ganz gut....


----------



## vinc (10. November 2006)

So ich hab da mal ne Frage bzgl der Installation von Vista RC1:


Erstmal vorweg - ich hab eine, in mehrere Partitionen geteilte, Festplatte auf der u.a. auch Windows XP läuft (und nach der Aktion auch weiterhin laufen soll).
Wichtig ist nun, die Partition auf der XP ist ist eine _primäre Partition_. Der Rest von der Festplatte ist eine _erweiterte Partition_ (grün umrandet in der Datenträgerverwaltung), welche in mehrere _logische Laufwerke_ eingeteilt ist.

Nun ist es mein Ziel Vista auf einem der _logischen Laufwerken_ (somit  zu installieren_erweiterte Partition_) zu installieren.

Deshalb die Frage - muss Vista auf einer _primären Partition_ installiert werden der gibt es sich auch mit einer _erweiterten Partition_ zufrieden?


Die Frage warum ich nicht einfach ein logisches Laufwerk zu einer primären Partition umwandle erübrigt sich, da man nicht ohne weiteres ein logisches Laufwerk aus der erweiterten Partition "rausnehmen" kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. November 2006)

Das ist Vista egal. Die Partition muss nur 15 GB gross sein.
Habe Vista bei mir auch auf einem logischen Laufwerk.


----------



## vinc (10. November 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 10.11.2006 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Vista egal. Die Partition muss nur 15 GB gross sein.
> Habe Vista bei mir auch auf einem logischen Laufwerk.



Gut dann test ich des doch mal.

Noch ne Frage: Ich hatte bei Vista(32) den aktuellen Forceware drauf, allerdings fehlten dem die ganzen Fernseheinstellungen bzw das ganze Nvidia Menü war nicht vorhanden. Wie kommt man an dieses ran?


----------

